# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Julius Malema on Cliffcentral

## Mark Atkinson

Did anybody manage to listen to the Julius Malema interview on Cliffcentral.com earlier today? (Link: http://cliffcentral.com/podcasts/)

It was really fascinating to listen to Julius just chatting without the sensationalism and media filtering. 

Thoughts anybody?

----------


## Alice Rain

No but I am sorry that I missed it.  He actually said a few things last week that made sense!  If he could just get someone to write his speeches and change his strategy he may stand a good chance.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

You can still listen to it by downloading the podcast from the above link.  :Smile:

----------


## Alice Rain

Thanks Mark, I will try it although I am not sure what a podcast is, so hopefully I'll learn something new!

----------


## Mark Atkinson

A podcast is just a fancy name for a voice/audio recording.  :Smile:  It's just a file that you'll download and play via Windows Media player or similar.

----------


## IanF

I listened for about 30 mins. Now that Julius is out of ANCYL he actually was understandable. One thing he said worries me is that he was in a meeting with the SARS guy and JZ and after that his hassles with SARS started. :No:

----------


## desA

EFF may be the party to beat come next elections... Malema offers a glimpse of hope for a hopeless, lost generation.

Were I a dark youngster, of voting age - I'd vote for his brand of change. At least then, change will come in my lifetime & I'd end up with more than the airtime on offer from the Dark Nats (ANC).

----------


## Alice Rain

Thanks for that Mark, gosh that's what I do all day, listen to audio!  Will give it a listen in the week.  Have a great week!

----------


## wynn

I've always said Juju is not stupid.

realise that if he holds a swing vote he will change the ANC from the outside.
Mothlanthe for president is what he said, my tax problems will go away is what he didn't say???

----------


## desA

The Dark Nats (ANC) are on their way into the dirt bin of history.

----------


## Dave A

My concern with Julius is he's a professional politician...
And trained by JZ...

Now that he's been pushed off the gravy train, it's no surprise he has more wisdom. The beeeg question is will he revert to old ways if he manages to hitch a ride on a gravy train once more.

Or if he manages to get in charge of the gravy train?

----------


## desA

Can leopards change their spots?

----------


## wynn

If Cope had been a threat after the last elections they would have been welcomed back into the cANCer fold with singing, dancing and ululating.
The same will happen to Juju and I believe he stands a better chance than Terror.

He has said that if the ANC gets less than a majority he will give them the numbers but Mothlanthe must be installed as president and JZ must answer all the legal questions.

Maybe a reduction of the ANC majority by EFF will be a good thing for us?

----------


## desA

Malema & a few more of his ilk will follow over the next 5-10 years.

As the gravy train begins to derail, various power factions will emerge, as will factionalisation. Democracy will be replaced by raw African Socialism & African Nationalism. There will be little space for minority groups, unless they acquire land & cede from the Republic.

Coups will be common-place, until African politics comes of age. 30-50 years left, before point of stability is reached.

----------


## Justloadit

Economy in ‘deep trouble if Zuma stays’

----------


## desA

The SA economy is in trouble, anyway. The elected leader will determine how steep the downward slope is.

It takes strong visionary leadership, with clear views & strategies to effect a turn-around. Has this yet happened in Africa within 30 years of 'independence'?

----------


## Dave A

The problem with our economy is we have too many professional politicians and a largely unprofessional civil service (at top leadership level).

What we need is more amateur politicians (that actually stand so as to improve our society rather than their personal bank account) and a far more professional civil service.

----------


## Justloadit

Hear hear, however our populance do not believe what you are saying.

When asking a first time voter of indigenous descent, why he was voting for the ANC, he reckons, better the devil you know. 
What surprised me was that the particular person has been going through our education system, and currently in tertiary education, however has been brain washed by his parents that any other party was being a traitor. Just shows you that there is no understanding of responsibility with the position you are in, nor that a politician is supposed to listen to his constituents.

We are well on our way on this slippery slope to oblivion.

----------


## desA

African Socialism is not equivalent to Democracy.

----------


## desA

... Ooops ... Double post.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## desA

Attachment 4703

A tribute to Julius Malema.

The days of a pale-skinned comeback, are well & truly over. EFF have done incredibly well & represent the face of the New South Africa. Wait until the next elections. Move over DA!

----------


## Justloadit

Unfortunately any votes that the EFF collected would have been at the expense of the DA, and numbers show it.
Another bad performing party, and almost not even showing a blip is AGANG. The Doc made a huge mistake, retracting her alignment with the DA. Had she continued, she would have been better off, and the DA would have collected many more votes, as it would have brought some more support to the DA.

----------

desA (09-May-14)

----------


## desA

> Unfortunately any votes that the EFF collected would have been at the expense of the DA, and numbers show it.


What numbers show this?

----------


## Justloadit

Well had the EFF not been there, who would the electorate have voted for then?
AGANG, COPE or DA?
The DA was gaining some momentum with support in the Limpopo area before the EFF started, so my gut feel is that the DA lost some votes to EFF

----------


## desA

A few thoughts on a highly significant election outcome.

Left...................Centre-Left......................Centre-Right
EFF........................ANC....................  .............DA

The ANC reached it peak in 2004, after which it has gone steadily downhill - losing votes to Left & Centre-Right. The 'Other' parties have been gobbled up. IFP is toast.

It looks like, when given a chance to vote for a party which could give them some hope, the electorate chose to begin migrating away from the ANC.

The next election will be very interesting, as the EFF gains off a populist mandate.

----------


## Dave A

> EFF have done incredibly well & represent the face of the New South Africa. Wait until the next elections. Move over DA!


COPE's first election result, in 2009, was 7.42%. In 2014 they have won only 0.67%. Julius & co. have had a good start, but it's a bit early in the piece to say where things might go from here.

----------


## desA

I'd imagine that COPE leaders pulled their 'faithful' with them, when they split off.

Time will tell on EFF. If they make good on their promises, then they may well grow in stature. If not - then anyone's guess, I suspect.

----------


## wynn

I watched Julius on eNca and he says the plan now (starting today Monday) is to promote the EFF in the rural areas for the next general election and to start now (Monday) to promote the EFF in the urban areas for the Municipal elections.

They are going to buy a truck with sound system for every province and it will be busy all the time, he intends employing promoters full time but they will only be paid if they preform by signing up new members and registering them for the next elections.

----------


## desA

The *business* of politics.

----------

Dave A (12-May-14)

----------


## Blurock

> I watched Julius on eNca and he says the plan now (starting today Monday) is to promote the EFF in the rural areas for the next general election and to start now (Monday) to promote the EFF in the urban areas for the Municipal elections.
> 
> They are going to buy a truck with sound system for every province and it will be busy all the time, he intends employing promoters full time but they will only be paid if they preform by signing up new members and registering them for the next elections.


He will have to buy a stake in KFC and get huge sponsorship from Coke. Oh yes, and a Chinese sponsor for t-shirts... :Whistling:

----------

desA (12-May-14)

----------


## desA

Launch of the new *EFF'n Burger*.

----------


## Marq

> Well had the EFF not been there, who would the electorate have voted for then?
> AGANG, COPE or DA?
> The DA was gaining some momentum with support in the Limpopo area before the EFF started, so my gut feel is that the DA lost some votes to EFF


So you are saying that serious left wing guys would have voted for the right wing guys had the eff not been there. That does not make sense. They are at the opposite ends of the scale.
More likely the cope guys went back to the anc and the anc lost to the eff. For Limp-poo-poo -  If you lump the anc with cope in 2009 they had 93% of the vote - in 2014 the anc/cope with the eff had 90%. The difference going to the da who increased their share by 3%.

----------


## Justloadit

The voters do not know the difference between left and right. They were promised jobs and a minimum wage of R12500 if you are a miner. Naturally they voted for the EFF. IF the EFF was not there, then who would they have voted for?
COPE was not even at the starting line, let alone AGANG.

----------


## Marq

They would have just not voted or voted anc cause they dont know any better.
But they would not go with the DA even if guaranteed jobs etc because that is a mlungu party run by whites and coconuts.  
A lot did not know the difference between the government and the anc creating further issues.
Perhaps the elections sorted out that one.

----------


## wynn

And then the AIC won two seats in Parly because enough of the dumb voters couldn't tell the difference between the ANC and the picture of ZUMA and the line above the ANC with similar colors AIC and another big round face?

----------

